# Wet weather tires



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to get some down hill tires for wet weather only. I don't plan on using them in the dry. I ride in western Washington, so lots of roots and not much rock. I have heard lots of good things about the Wet Scream, but they are hard to get and cost a lot. The Maxxis Swamp Thing looks good, but there must be some other tires out there that are good in the wet.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*Michelin DH Mud3*










I've been riding these all winter long and can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Schwalbe muddy marys and if its nasty black shark uds. I was born and raised in woodinville so I am familiar with the crud!
Guey glooey muddy marys, we rode today 2600+ climb on tyhe evo and bombed down snow/mud/cow poo/ frozen ground. puddles wet grass and I was railing corners full speed with a 34th maxxed out in and out of corners. No slipping, they hook up!


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## trumpetfiesta (Sep 16, 2006)

+1 for the wetscream

outstanding tyre (tire - whatever!)


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

Wrench Monkey said:


> I want to get some down hill tires for wet weather only. I don't plan on using them in the dry. I ride in western Washington, so lots of roots and not much rock. I have heard lots of good things about the Wet Scream, but they are hard to get and cost a lot. The Maxxis Swamp Thing looks good, but there must be some other tires out there that are good in the wet.


I too am in western Wash.Just ordered a pair of Maxxis Swamp Things 2.5ST UST DH from ChainReactionCycles.com order some other stuff as well to get the free shipping.Do not have them yet and might not use them untill PA. in April.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

kenda king of traction


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Schwalbe muddy marys and if its nasty black shark uds. I was born and raised in woodinville so I am familiar with the crud!
> Guey glooey muddy marys, we rode today 2600+ climb on tyhe evo and bombed down snow/mud/cow poo/ frozen ground. puddles wet grass and I was railing corners full speed with a 34th maxxed out in and out of corners. No slipping, they hook up!


Haa. I see your totally hooked on the Schwalbe tyres now. How do they compare to Maxxis, and whats the weight?

cheers max


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

I'm riding the Swampthings 2.5 42a here in the UK, pretty wet and muddy here during the winter and they're spot on for this time of year. I think the WetScreams are more for proper wet and sloppy conditions.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

swampthings for anything with a bit of 'fibre' in it and wetscreams for clay.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

MaxBS said:


> Haa. I see your totally hooked on the Schwalbe tyres now. How do they compare to Maxxis, and whats the weight?
> 
> cheers max


840g fr 26x2.5 940g UST 26x2.35 1250g DH casings 26x2.5
Havent any real time on wet screams but as far as minions they are better IMO. The corner as well but ride the nasty stuff a fair bit better.
Loose over hard they do great but Ill probably opt for big bettys UST.

Its not that they are better or the tire from above, its a good alternative to maxxis and better than Kenda. 
Do I like them better then my minion dhf 3cs, YES. So far they have hooked up better then the minions in the NW style stuff and loose over hard pack they have actually gripped a bit better. I noticed they are faster feeling and more solid in loose over hard bermed corners, I was coming in faster and overshooting the jumps at the park on the first run down. Didnt feel the need to feather the break from the front getting loose because it didnt.
As far as mud/snow/ice cow poo /wet grass and blacktop they rock!!!!!!!!! The muddy marys did not dissapoint this weekend and I climbed 2600' for the first 6-7 miled brfore the decscent started so we earned our ride. Pedalled the EVO to the top and didnt stop at all. Im not a big pedal junkie orr XC I like gravity and going DH so for me to pedal and do it all well up and down Im impressed. Good road manners and very little lug bump on black top due to the ramped front of the knobs.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Another vote for the Swampthing. I've spent A LOT of time in Humboldt county mucky dh. It rains there pretty much 3/4 of the year and is misty and foggy for the other 1/4, needless to say it's nasty mud. The Swampthings have never let me down. 

I'm currently riding the Specialized Clutch though, and it is VERY promising... a lot better than a minion as an all arounder that gets muddy frequently.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Another vote for swampthings

I have used them since 2004 with awesome luck both 2.35 and 2.5 depending on conditions. I like them more than the wetscream because they handle a wider range or terrain than the wetscream. Wetscream is a full blown grassy muddy mess tire. The Swampthing actually hooks up well on moderate hard pack ect.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Still say Muddy Marys good all around spike style in gooey gluey or black shark mud for the real nasty stuff.









Just a little mud left after riding through the wet and it washing off.









And of course a close look at the tread
Muddy mary









Black Shark Mud


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I decided to go with the Swampthing. I think they are a good bang for the buck. I found them on e-bay for just under $60 for a pair with shipping. Some of the others were twice as much and hard to find.
Thanks again.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

Pinkbike.com just had an article about this from yesterday, Might be an interesting read !

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mud-tires-details-2009.html


----------

